# Egg sharing



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

Is any one out there considering or going through egg sharing?

Im considering it and have  my first consultation re ivf next week after 5x ubsuccessful iuis

It feels like the right thing to do especially when i hear of the agony people who need eggs are going through im just not sure if its the right thing for me

eg if my ivf if unsuccesful how would i feel? would i always be wondering if i had a genetic child somewhere?

What do you think?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya irisbea, 

Join us on the Egg share thread...here is the link.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,15.0.html

Vicki x


----------

